# DON'T PRACTICE UNTIL YOU GET IT RIGHT, PRACTICE UNTIL YOU CAN'T GET IT WRONG



## MambaMentality24 (Oct 8, 2021)

“DON'T PRACTICE UNTIL YOU GET IT RIGHT, PRACTICE UNTIL YOU CAN'T GET IT WRONG”

I’m paraphrasing a quote from piano youtube lesson video “7 things I wish I'd known when learning piano” (at the 4:00 mark):


It means to keep practicing whatever you are working on until you can’t mess it up. A lot of times we practice something until we get it right then we think we’re “done”. But if we practice it 100 times and 99 times we get it wrong then we are more likely to get it wrong again when we use it in real life. This applies to doing practice problems for the SE exam. The more you practice a concept/problem, the better your chances will be in answering that topic correctly on the actual exam (and it can help you improve your speed and idea of where to look up the reference material for that question). That quote seems like an obvious/subconscious thing that we do in school/review class but this is the first time that I’ve seen someone quote it and that was just a “light bulb” moment for me to help me prepare for the SE exam.


----------

